# Moving to Stuttgart or Munich and living in Germany?



## seanney79

Hi I am an EU passport holder with a trade in Plumbing,gas fitting and my wife a dental tech and teacher.She has EU passport as well. Hoping to go and live in Stuttgart and / or Munich in April 2012 from Australia. Any tips of getting some rental apartments and accomodation and also registration , insurance etc. Any help advise appreciated. Regards
Sean


----------



## Bevdeforges

I hope you speak pretty good German. I lived near Stuttgart for a while and while "everyone" studied English for a while at school, few are able to use it.

The other "challenge" I think you'll find is that in Germany, nearly any trade or profession requires a 3 year training - a very specific one. You might find some helpful information here: EUROPA - EURES - EURES Eures is the European job mobility portal, and while it's set up to help EU nationals find jobs across borders, there is quite a bit of information available on qualifications and licensing requirements that might be helpful to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## seanney79

*Thanks*

[Bev

Thanks I will look into it. Much appreciated.


----------



## James3214

For renting apartments try sites like immobilienscout24.de 
You will probably have to pay 1-2 months fee if you use an agent otherwise look for 'dírekt von Eigentumer' or ' Provision Frei' where you don't have to pay the fee.
What a better option might be is to use the following site and find a house share or a time limited rental (a lot of people just rent out their places when they go away or abroad for working) It's not permanent but can be a good idea just to get somewhere and find your feet.
http://www.wg-gesucht.de

Once you find a place take your passport and go an register down your local 'Burgeramt'. You both also need to get some health insurance (most like private) but ask your new employers about it first.


----------

